# AFTA (Advanced fitness training assistant) course



## Rookie83 (20 Aug 2016)

Can anyone supply me with a link for joining instructions for the AFTA course taught in Borden? The current link...  HTTP://BORDEN.MIL.CA/1/65.ASPX
   is inactive 

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2016)

For reference, perhaps,

AFTA (Advanced fitness training assistant) course 

will be merged with,

New Advanced Physical Fitness course offered
https://army.ca/forums/threads/98958.0;nowap


----------

